# libata czy ATA support [SOLVED]

## TommyV6

Witam,

zastanawia mnie jedna sprawa, czy libata dla PATA są już na tyle stabilne aby można ich było używać zamiast starego supportu ATA ?

Ja posiadam Ali/Uli M1689 (M5229) cztery dyski ATA Segate baracuda 7200 150GB RAID5 (trzy w raid jeden wolny)Last edited by TommyV6 on Thu Sep 17, 2009 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

uzywam tego odkad jest... zawsze bylo stabilne i szsybsze

----------

## TommyV6

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> uzywam tego odkad jest... zawsze bylo stabilne i szsybsze

 

Stosujesz libata na serwerze czy desktop-ie ?

Miałeś jakieś problemy z libata ?

Jaki kontroler dysku posiadasz ?

----------

## Belliash

nie wystarcza ze mowie ze nie ma z tym zadnych problemow? Skoro tak twierdze to widocznie mam jakies podstawy.... jak juz pisalem uzywam tego nie od dzis...i na nie jednym komputerze

----------

## sherszen

Libata są już od dłuższego czasu. Kiedyś trzeba było patchować jądro. Aktualnie są one w kernelu, więc przetestowane i są "stabilne".

@Belliash Nerwowy jesteś ostatnio. Ja wiem, że forum się zmieniło od pewnego czasu niestety na gorsze, ale cóż...

----------

## Belliash

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Libata są już od dłuższego czasu. Kiedyś trzeba było patchować jądro. Aktualnie są one w kernelu, więc przetestowane i są "stabilne".
> 
> @Belliash Nerwowy jesteś ostatnio. Ja wiem, że forum się zmieniło od pewnego czasu niestety na gorsze, ale cóż...

 

ale to nie wina forum tylko ludzi...

'zawsze bylo stabilne i szybsze' - czy ta sentencja kompletnie nic nie mowi?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Czy kazdemu trzeba zawsze wszystko podac na tacy? Nie wiem jak inni, ale ja ja uwazam tak:

* daj komus rybe a nie bedzie glodny przez 1 dzien, ale naucz go lowic ryby a nigdy nie bedzie glodny...\

* I nie dziw sie ze jestem nerwowy bo jak mam nie byc nerwowy, skoro napisalem raz, w moim odczuciu wyraznie a ktos to podwaza...

* Odsylam kogos do manuala, a ta osoba pisze ze moj post nic nie wnosi

* XOrg 1.6 i hal zarzadzajacymi inputami obowiazuje kurka nie wiem od jakiego czasu, a zaloze sie ze znajdzie sie ktos jeszcze i zalozy nowy watek

a to tylko niektore....

z jednej strony chce sie pomoc, a z drugiej k****** czlowieka bierze. Ile razy w kolko mozna to samo powtarzac? Jak pisze ze stabilne, to stabilne, jak szybsze niz stare ATA, to szybsze... Poza tym ile lat mamy LIBATA? Ile testow bylo? Ile sie o tym czlowiek naczytal w sieci? Rownie dobrze moglem napisac aby sobie pogooglal albo poszukal na forum... 

Moze kogos tym obraze.... przepraszam... ale ja czasem odnosze wrazenie ze niektorzy to z buszu wyszli   :Confused: 

----------

## dziadu

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *sherszen wrote:*   Libata są już od dłuższego czasu. Kiedyś trzeba było patchować jądro. Aktualnie są one w kernelu, więc przetestowane i są "stabilne".
> 
> @Belliash Nerwowy jesteś ostatnio. Ja wiem, że forum się zmieniło od pewnego czasu niestety na gorsze, ale cóż... 
> 
> ale to nie wina forum tylko ludzi...
> ...

 

Dać mu wódki, dobrze gada.

----------

## TommyV6

Pytam bo w dokumentacji jądra pisze coś innego, jak wpisałem w google libata pata_via to wyskoczyła masa problemów.

Ale zaryzykowałem i faktycznie libata są o wiele szybsze od starego ATA.

ps.

Bez nerwów.

----------

## Poe

skoro synek mosz już wszystko fyrig, to ciepnij ino jeszcze kajś do tymatu, co je [solved] i bydzie piknie na fyst., byleby nie fandzolić durś.  

a jeżeli jesteś gorolem a mieszkasz w katowicach, to przetlumacze w skrocie - skoro wszystko gra, daj [SOLVED].

----------

